# Wonder how she trained for it?



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I've asked the owner, we'll see what she says:


----------



## KSdogowner (Jun 22, 2011)

That is hillarious!! Thanks for posting this video


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

They probably used "catching" to put that behavior on cue.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice video. well trained dogs. not only did they sneeze
on command they also spoke and whispered.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

She says just rewarding every time she sneezed naturally,
I wouldn't have thought a dog would sneeze enough to "get it"!

Hmmm, maybe I should start rewarding Sierra every time
she burps?


----------

